# Pripyat 2008



## pseudome (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi there. I've been a regular lurker on here for ages, have never posted anything on here but was prompted by the Chernonyl thread. I visited back in 2008 when work took me to Kiev for a week - here are the pictures I took - unfortunately I only had my pre-smartphone phone camera!


----------



## Wrench (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice one. 
Brings back memories


----------

